# Looking furry anime



## Alberto-Otaku (Sep 2, 2014)

I am looking for an anime or manga or furry type like 'Hyper Police' kemono. Also animes or mangas with anthropomorphic protagonists or secondary dragons. A greeting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2014)

Legend of the blue wolves


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 5, 2014)

Wolf Children counts, right? It's a movie, and I've heard it's made quite a few people cry.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2014)

Wolf Children 
Summer Wars 
Spice and Wolf


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 7, 2014)

3rding Wolf Children.
Also Summer Wars, Night on the Galactic Railroad, Legendz


Imperial Impact said:


> Legend of the blue wolves


You're a twisted kind of evil.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

Would Polar Bear CafÃ© count?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 7, 2014)

Ugh, Wolf Children. Everyone seems to love it but me. I really didn't see the appeal. 
Summer Wars is awesome but I wouldn't call it furry. The new Thundercats cartoon has a bunch of anthros in it as side characters,  but its not what I would consider an anime. It has the look of anime, but it isn't truly anime.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 7, 2014)

No not a wolf children fan a tall, i deffiniately didnt name my kitten Yuki because that movie made me so damn feely or anything...:V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

From the New World. It has race of furrys very central to the plot.

Arashi no Yoru ni, its basicly a gay Romeo and Juliet story between a goat and a wolf.

No Game, No Life, has a race of beast men in it. Log Horizon has a cat anthro as one of the main characters. Sands of Destruction has the world ruled by beast men.

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head right now.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 13, 2014)

Im watching Gurren Lagann and some furry characters are popping up here and there which i totally wasnt expecting.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf Children was amazing, adorable, feelsie and fun. It's probably my favorite movie as of late.
Spice and Wolf is where you'll find the best, cutest wolf ears/ wolf tail girl in the anime world.  (You'll have to be able to endure a lot of medieval ages merchant themed dialogue if you're not into economy tho)
Polar Bear Cafe is your go to anime for talking animals acting and living like humans. It's a very laid back slice of life anime.
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin and Ginga Densetsu Weed (sequel), the dog animes where the DOGS are the main characters, and in Densetsu Weed, the dogs are the only characters!!  Both are very actiony and have awesome dog characters, and the concept of dogs hunting bears is soooo thrilling.
Wolf's Rain, a fantastic anime that's actually about wolves and shows just how cool they are~! It's very melodramatic, but so stinking beautiful all the time. <3


----------

